# Oh My God! Save MEEEEEE!!



## dreamwalker (Nov 22, 2005)

EVE has taken over my life.

The game is so addicitive.   
2 days now, 5 hours of sleep. I've stepped out the house once! I have very little time as it is, and as you can't stack your learning, you have to keep on coming back into the game!

"It draws you, it calls you, you lose sleep, and eventually you go mad"

At first, I was really dissapointed by how slow it is....
And thats the reason why you become addicited, you never get enough all at once, it takes time, planning, learning (lots and lots of learning), some shooting (or mining >:| ) and some more learning!

Your never satisifed with what you have or what your doing, theres always more to buy or more stuff to learn (It's rumoured that if you stacked all the learning possible in the game, it would take you 3 years, and by that time there would be more stuff added into the game to learn).

I fear my calls for help are too late. I only came on here because the servers shut down or 15 minutes...

Guys, touch this game at your own risk, for you have been warned
www.eve-online.com


----------

